# Salve



## KakhaKaladze (10 Marzo 2021)

Salve a tutti, da buon milanista seguo questo sito da oramai qualche tempo, ma sia per pigrizia che per altri motivi, non mi sono mai iscritto. Ma ora eccomi qui, sperando di poter dire la mia insieme ad altri milanisti!


----------



## Maravich49 (12 Marzo 2021)

Ciao e benvenuto!


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Marzo 2021)

ciao!


----------

